# Hi all.. new TT owner here..



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

been lurking on here for a few weeks and last week i went ahead and bought myself a 2000 TTR 225 with 36,000 miles on the clock. I love it, shame about the dash pod is playing up, DIS isn't working and the dials have a mind of there own! Apart from that it's great...
Just ordered some 19" RS4 alloys and got my private plate on.. been a die hard MG fan for the past 7 years but now have defected to the Germans, Haha. Any one from west midlands area??

Cheers,
SI


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  contact your local Audi dealer they should replace the dash pod for free then take a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome  
I will be joining the TTOC in the next few weeks and off to my local audi dealer tomorrow  
I'll let you know how i get on...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

Went to my local listers audi, very helpful. just waiting on audi to look at the case to see whether to pay up.. should know in 24hrs wish me luck :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## xtremevibez (Sep 16, 2008)

quick update Audi said they'd fix the dash pod free of charge, came to a total of 700ish so not too bad at all!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

<< West mids


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome and what a quick introduction to the power of this forum-- it can save you money (well, as long as you dont get caught up in the modding frenzy.....)


----------

